# Hello!



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I'm Jon, and am about to buy a new machine and grinder. I've been relying on my aero press and V60, coupled with an ancient grinder for years, it's time to spend some money!


----------



## ForumCat (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi Jon

I am new here, what is it you are going to buy? Are the January sales still on?


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi Jon,

I'm new here also with a Barista Express, some very helpful information on here...WELCOME


----------

